# The Uncanny Valley



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

I stumbled across this concept today, and thought it was fascinating. It's probably something that we already use without realizing it when making props.






For those who don't feel like reading the whole thing, the idea is that the more realistic and life-like a human representation becomes, the more people will identify with it. However, there is a point where that empathy turns into revulsion when the representation becomes almost - but not quite - perfect.

I just thought this might be something good to keep in mind when creating human-like props to give them an unsettling factor.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Revenant had a piece about this exact thing on HauntCast's "Theater of the Mind" segment a couple years ago. It is very interesting indeed.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Well, with my skill set I don't think I have to worry about anything stumbling into the valley. It might be something to strive for, though.

But what about the second valley? Rather than something moving from non-human to human, it's the other way 'round...human moving toward the non-human.

http://openthefuture.com/2007/10/the_second_uncanny_valley.html

Interesting. But the way these people talk makes my brain hurt.


----------

